# Frustrated puppy during training?



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

We just started clicker training with our 9-week old Mochi... and he's being very impatient... he knows "sit" very well when there's food involved, but whenever we try "down", he gets very impatient and frustrated, jumping up and down and sometimes just loses focus and goes to play with his toys instead... 

is that normal?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Of course! Little puppies have the shortest attention spans ever - just be patient and keep to multiple 5-minute training sessions throughout the day. He'll learn in no time!


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> Of course! Little puppies have the shortest attention spans ever - just be patient and keep to multiple 5-minute training sessions throughout the day. He'll learn in no time!


I hope you are right!!

I read about all these pups knowing how to do all these tricks by 8 weeks of age, and i feel like Mochi is falling behind... haha but I do know he's a puppy and we've only had him for a week :: i'm just very impatient haha..

he is starting puppy k this comingw week tho, hoping to see some improvement!!


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

9 week old pups have the attention span of a gnat.

Try luring him into a down position with food and then giving up the food the instant he lays down. They figure it out pretty quick that way.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

LittleRedDawg said:


> 9 week old pups have the attention span of a gnat.
> 
> Try luring him into a down position with food and then giving up the food the instant he lays down. They figure it out pretty quick that way.



Haha, he practiced a few "down" tonight and got pretty good at it.. hopefully he'll remember come tomorrow!!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Timing is everything when training at such a tender age. If he's not in the right frame of mind to focus on you, you should try at another time. I always had the most success after a good exercise and play session.
You have to become the most exciting thing in the room or his attention will always be wandering.
I've never tried clicker training yet, but my Duffy is highly treat oriented and was very eager to figure out what would get him a piece of chicken breast or sometimes even just a single piece of kibble. 
I always used "yes" followed by a treat, which is a form of clicker training I guess.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

kellyguy said:


> Timing is everything when training at such a tender age. If he's not in the right frame of mind to focus on you, you should try at another time. I always had the most success after a good exercise and play session.
> You have to become the most exciting thing in the room or his attention will always be wandering.
> I've never tried clicker training yet, but my Duffy is highly treat oriented and was very eager to figure out what would get him a piece of chicken breast or sometimes even just a single piece of kibble.
> I always used "yes" followed by a treat, which is a form of clicker training I guess.


right now even my pants, my buttons, dirt on the floor is exciting... tough!! mine doesn't seem too treat, he'd rather go after whatever is on the floor :doh:


----------



## KBDean (May 22, 2015)

Haha! I remember these times  try changing the treat. Sometimes the distracting motivators around can level higher than the treat you have in your hand. I've used yoghurt drops and shaved turkey with training my boys and for really tough tricks I've used freshly cooked sausages or a roast chicken from the shops .. I've got their attention (almost!) every time!!


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

KBDean said:


> Haha! I remember these times  try changing the treat. Sometimes the distracting motivators around can level higher than the treat you have in your hand. I've used yoghurt drops and shaved turkey with training my boys and for really tough tricks I've used freshly cooked sausages or a roast chicken from the shops .. I've got their attention (almost!) every time!!


haha... so far he likes banana and string cheese the best, besides his canned food : but he still gets distracted...


----------



## TheRocky (Jun 8, 2016)

A very cute and charming dog you have. Just be patient of it, he will learn soon.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

kellyguy said:


> Timing is everything when training at such a tender age. If he's not in the right frame of mind to focus on you, you should try at another time. I always had the most success after a good exercise and play session.
> You have to become the most exciting thing in the room or his attention will always be wandering.
> I've never tried clicker training yet, but my Duffy is highly treat oriented and was very eager to figure out what would get him a piece of chicken breast or sometimes even just a single piece of kibble.
> I always used "yes" followed by a treat, which is a form of clicker training I guess.


It's operant conditioning without that horrible clicking noise! 

That's what I'm planning to do, too. I think I'm over-sensitive or something, but I didn't last 2 classes the last time I enrolled in a "clicker" based obedience course. 

I'm glad things seem to be moving away from it...


----------

